# New Bell Tree Direct coming this week



## Justin (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi folks, quick heads up that you can expect a new Bell Tree Direct sometime this week with a few goodies! Nothing big or earth shattering though, so keep the hype train under control.

Justin


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2015)

u tryna copy nintendo??? you should put like a 5 month wait between them just to keep people hangin


----------



## Sholee (Nov 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see what it's about! I personally hope the tbt marketplace proposal will be implemented~


----------



## matt (Nov 17, 2015)

Oooh how exciting


----------



## Javocado (Nov 17, 2015)

Justin said:


> Nothing big or earth shattering though, so keep the hype train under control.
> 
> Justin



why the f**k you lying


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2015)

Justin said:


> Hi folks, quick heads up that you can expect a new Bell Tree Direct sometime this week with a few goodies! Nothing big or earth shattering though, so keep the hype train under control.
> 
> Justin



i better catch a restock this time.. dem lag mangoes last time...


----------



## Jacob (Nov 17, 2015)

Sounds cool. Let us pray for a restock in the group add-ons. Thank you Justin for the heads up.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2015)

I foresee:

heads up that there's gonna be a Christmas festival; that there's gonna be a new forum board for trading amiibo cards; and that there will be a re-stock of...  cherries and peaches!


----------



## cIementine (Nov 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I foresee:
> 
> heads up that there's gonna be a Christmas festival; that there's gonna be a new forum board for trading amiibo cards; and that there will be a re-stock of...  cherries and peaches!



what kinda psychic chiz is this
sounds pretty accurate tbh.


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I foresee:
> 
> heads up that there's gonna be a Christmas festival; that there's gonna be a new forum board for trading amiibo cards; and that there will be a re-stock of...  cherries and peaches!



Yes. Pure Psychic and Genius. Also, we need a pokeball restock for FEB 26-28th (timezones)next year (2016). WHY? Pokemon Red, Green, Blue for 3DS realease 20 years after they first were released(Feb 27th) YES.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2015)

it would be better of course if there's a re-stock of ice cream swirls and popsicles.  The admins and mods do realize that ice cream swirls and popsicles are traditional Thanksgiving season desserts, right?


----------



## N e s s (Nov 17, 2015)

Well than, looks like black Friday is coming to Tbt.

I'm getting those apples Justin, they will be MINE


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2015)

oh sht. the hype is gonna happen.


----------



## Justin (Nov 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> it would be better of course if there's a re-stock of ice cream swirls and popsicles.  The admins and mods do realize that ice cream swirls and popsicles are traditional Thanksgiving season desserts, right?



I believe you.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2015)

I am really hoping for that trading board for Amiibo Cards!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

I wonder if they're gonna do a last minute thing and surprise everyone with a new collectible in the shop, since it is thanksgiving and we need a new collectible to be thankful for.  Cherries/peaches/apples will be good too though.

And the Pokeball thing needs to happen.  We need 2k16 balls.

#TheHypeIsReal


----------



## Sholee (Nov 17, 2015)

Has there ever been a thanksgiving event before?


----------



## Javocado (Nov 17, 2015)

Bring on the Franklin Collectible turkey boi


----------



## Horus (Nov 17, 2015)

Justin said:


> I believe you.


Let me merch my Ice Cream first


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 17, 2015)

The Pennifer waits with bated breath and bursts into Shakespeareian quotes in her excitement! 

"Or Shall I bend low and in a bondman's key, *With bated breath* and whispering humbleness, Say this;"
_A few goodies ... Nothing earth shattering_


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, I wonder what this will be all about. We all better hope that the restock (If there is one) will fill up all the collectibles instead of just one. I mean, the regular cake is sold out and its pretty common and cheap. (Thx Coach...)


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I wonder if they're gonna do a last minute thing and surprise everyone with a new collectible in the shop, since it is thanksgiving and we need a new collectible to be thankful for.  Cherries/peaches/apples will be good too though.
> 
> And the Pokeball thing needs to happen.  We need 2k16 balls.
> 
> #TheHypeIsReal


Why does everyone want a new collectible for every event, no matter how minor. Like r u rly paying that much homage to ninty that u need to do the sane as releasing an amiibo with every game???


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Why does everyone want a new collectible for every event, no matter how minor. Like r u rly paying that much homage to ninty that u need to do the sane as releasing an amiibo with every game???



collectibles came first

nintendo is copyiong tbt


----------



## Heyden (Nov 17, 2015)

Group Restock, Amiibo Card trading board, small Collectible restock is what I'm predicting I guess


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 17, 2015)

I still remember those apple collectibles... I WAITED UNTL FOUR IN THE ****** MORNING FOR THEM!!!


----------



## N e s s (Nov 17, 2015)

Good lord, if there's a group restock, I'll die happy knowing my petition helped.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 17, 2015)

The hype train has already derailed.

Time to hop aboard the hype scooter.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Good lord, if there's a group restock, I'll die happy knowing my petition helped.



i hope not trololo


----------



## Araie (Nov 17, 2015)

I really do hope it's a group restock.. it would be nice to see some groups around!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 17, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Why does everyone want a new collectible for every event, no matter how minor. Like r u rly paying that much homage to ninty that u need to do the sane as releasing an amiibo with every game???



because they're _collect_ibles.  you can't collect them if there aren't new ones to collect.

collectibles are love, collectibles are life <3

but it'll probably just be a fruit/cake restock with group add-ons added


----------



## jiny (Nov 17, 2015)

omg new direct so hype


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> because they're _collect_ibles.  you can't collect them if there aren't new ones to collect.



u can barely collect the ones available now so there flies that logic out the window !!!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2015)

Can't wait for the Direct


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm hopeful there will be a restock, although I dont know why... I usually never get anything.  . (My fingers are too slow, lol)


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> Nothing big or earth shattering though, so keep the hype train under control.


Hmm.  Alright.
*turns around and presses button*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2015)

Justin said:


> Hi folks, quick heads up that you can expect a new Bell Tree Direct sometime this week with a few goodies! Nothing big or earth shattering though, so keep the hype train under control.
> 
> Justin



gib free bells


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom said:


> gib free bells



this.

also gib cakes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2015)

I need restocks tbh
Apparently there was one on October 10th (my birthday damn it) and I missed it :')


----------



## Kristen (Nov 18, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I need restocks tbh
> Apparently there was one on October 10th (my birthday damn it) and I missed it :')



I missed it too and wish I hadn't


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 19, 2015)

Yay when is it omg


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yay when is it omg



probably sometime when i'm totally not on -snort-


----------



## cIementine (Nov 19, 2015)

it'll be sunday 11.59pm or something lmao


----------



## JeffreyAC (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh boy! I bet it will take place when I'm not home


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> it'll be sunday 11.59pm or something lmao



probably -snort-


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 19, 2015)

Knowing my luck, I probably would've just been off to school when it happens.


----------



## emolga (Nov 19, 2015)

bring back ABD interest plz

jk in all seriousness group restock would be nice


----------



## N e s s (Nov 19, 2015)

But in all seriousness its probably not happening


----------



## Araie (Nov 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> But in all seriousness its probably not happening



Why do you think that?


----------



## N e s s (Nov 19, 2015)

I dunno I just don't think its gonna happen, he said nothing big, unless he's hiding something...

But it would be pretty great just saying.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 19, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> he said nothing big, unless he's hiding something...



that's what she said


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 19, 2015)

I think the OP needs to change title of thread at this point to "New Bell Tree Direct coming next week..."


----------



## Jake (Nov 19, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I think the OP needs to change title of thread at this point to "New Bell Tree Direct coming next week..."



it's thursday/friday depending on your timezone and the week doens't end until sunday....... theres still another 2/3 days left, and if you actually go back to look at the past directs, the majority of them (recent ones, that is) are on saturday/sunday so i literally have no idea what you're on about. 
and this is just pure spec on my part, but i thought it'd be pretty obvious it'd happen near the end of the week to coincide with the release of amiibo festivals launch in japan and europe but like i said that's just my spec.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 19, 2015)

I meant to add the winky/smiling gyroid.  so back of, man!


----------



## laura_jean (Nov 19, 2015)

wait so when does this happen?

(*) __ (*)


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 20, 2015)

laura_jean said:


> wait so when does this happen?
> 
> (*) __ (*)



sometime this week
there is no specific date set


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 20, 2015)

I really hope it's to announce the Christmas shizz as well as implement the amiibo card trading thread. And maybe a few restocks if they occur while I am on, because I cry salty tears for every restock I miss =[


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> And maybe a few restocks if they occur while I am on, because I cry salty tears for every restock I miss =[


Yeah, I hope they post some of the restock times in GMT or something as well cause I'm horrid otherwise at catching em


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm getting so nervous wth 

I'm really hoping that they give at least some type of warning if they do any restocked, I'm really hoping for a green letter but idek if they're gonna do a letter restock...


----------



## emolga (Nov 20, 2015)

If they restock on chocolate cakes, I'm gonna be both happy and sad because I'll be able to get some more and because I spent 3.3k tbt on it


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thinking an house restock and stuff
No Christmas till December 10th I think


----------



## Heyden (Nov 20, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'm getting so nervous wth
> 
> I'm really hoping that they give at least some type of warning if they do any restocked, I'm really hoping for a green letter but idek if they're gonna do a letter restock...



Same, last direct they gave like a 50 minute notice for the restock, so I'll be checking every hour now smh


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm like refreshing every second I'm poor I need collectables


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2015)

Coming very soon...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 20, 2015)

Justin said:


> Coming very soon...



YOUR KILLING KE

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's 12:56am and I'm tired but worried it might happen help


----------

